

The Security Flag in the IPv4 Header (2003) - mariusz79
https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3514.txt

======
mariusz79

       0x1  If the bit is set to 1, the packet has evil intent.  Secure
            systems SHOULD try to defend themselves against such packets.
            Insecure systems MAY chose to crash, be penetrated, etc.
    

:)

